# Any goggles that come with hi-visibility lenses?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Where is "out here"? Plenty of goggles come with lenses that are suitable for low visibility conditions.


----------



## drc13 (Oct 2, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Where is "out here"? Plenty of goggles come with lenses that are suitable for low visibility conditions.


Sorry just noticed I forgot to put my location in my profile. I'm located in Sydney - Australia. I'm more than happy to purchase online as well. So if you have any goggle recommendations I'm all ears


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I picked up my Oakley Splices with Hi-Yellow in them, came from a local boardshop. Lots of cloudy/foggy days here, so flat-light goggles are a must. If you go out into the middle of a wide run in fog you're still not going to be able to see shit. However, if you ride near some objects that give your eyes some definition (e.g trees) they work great. I use mine in the sun since I don't have another lens and it gets the job done, everything is just hella bright.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I use pink lenses and generally they are great in low light conditions. They are a different brand, but any pink lens should be stronger in low light than in bright conditions. 

As Hobo says there are days when you can't tell which way is up down left or right. No goggles will help that until they invent some kind of sonar goggles:dunno:.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

A lot of manufacturers sell replacement lenses for their more popular goggles so you don't need to buy a new pair of goggles for $150 if you can find lenses for $30-50.

I have the Spy Platoon which came with two lenses (fire, persimmon) and a few weeks later I bought the HIY lens for about $30 and use this mainly for the many overcast days.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My Oakley Wisdom goggles came with a H.I. Yellow lense. That's the biggest reason I bought them. Out here in the PNW, gray days are the norm, and bluebird is a rare treat.


----------



## drc13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, I went to one of the biggest snow shops in Australia and they didn't have any goggles with hi-vis lenses or any replacement lenses.

Going by this http://i41.tinypic.com/ibdmz7.jpg my pink ion lenses should be decent in low light conditions but it was the lack of definition in the snow which made it really tricky/dangerous.

Since my original post I've been looking into smith goggles in particular the I/O that comes with the "Sensor" lens. This lens is rated at 70% VLT I'm wondering whether it would be much different to my pink ion lens or whether I should only be looking at hi-vis yellow/clear options??


----------

